# Making my second batch!



## beano (Oct 13, 2014)

I'm about to start my second batch of Pee and thought I'd share a little and maybe see if anyone is making a batch and how. Get some fresh ideas.
My first batch came out pretty good, but I had a little trouble back sweetining to my taste. Finally got that worked out and then it just disappeared. Gone, empty bottles. 
Anyway, I have a GrappleBerry wine about to finish up so I thought I'd make a Pee with the slurry and just toss over the fruit bag to see what happens. Anybody tried this? It should be interesting. Maybe give it a little different taste and color. _What are ya'll doing?_


----------



## Arne (Oct 14, 2014)

I have to get some going again too. Down to a couple of gallon left. You want a bit of a hint, make 10 gal. instead of 5. Tends to last a bit longer. Arne.


----------



## beano (Oct 14, 2014)

Now that sounds like a real plan!!


----------



## Arne (Oct 15, 2014)

And as to your question, I would rack my origional wine off and just throw the ingredients for skeeter pee back in the origional primary fermenter. Unless you are going to use a bigger container, I just pitch everything in and it is usually fermenting in a few hours. Remember, it is getting towards the time of year where you might have to help it to keep it warm. Arne.


----------



## beano (Oct 15, 2014)

Arne,

I did just that and low and behold....in 15 minutes this was the results. Just unbelivable. Right now the temps here in NC are are in the mid to upper 70's, nights in the 60's. We've turned off the AC and the temp inside is about 78 in most of the house. Anyway it's looking good from the get go so I think this will come out good. It's gonna be a pink Pee though. I did throw in one lone naner that I had with a few raisins just for goood luck. Lets see what happens.

Beano Joe


----------



## Arne (Oct 16, 2014)

Looks good, won't be long and you will be sampling. Arne


----------



## reefman (Oct 16, 2014)

beano said:


> Arne,
> I did just that and low and behold....in 15 minutes this was the results. Just unbelivable. Right now the temps here in NC are are in the mid to upper 70's, nights in the 60's. We've turned off the AC and the temp inside is about 78 in most of the house. Anyway it's looking good from the get go so I think this will come out good. It's gonna be a pink Pee though. I did throw in one lone naner that I had with a few raisins just for goood luck. Lets see what happens.
> 
> Beano Joe



my last batch of pee started out pinkish, but lost the color by the time it was done. I made the assumption that the lemon bleached out the color. Anyone know if the lemon would do that?


----------



## Arne (Oct 17, 2014)

If you fined it, it was probably floating "chunks" of color that the fines pulled out. If you want it a little pink, a little red food coloring will probably give you the pink color. Arne.


----------



## beano (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know if the lemon does it but this one seems to be doing the same. Not pink anymore, but a tannish yellow color. SG is at 1.030. It seems like its losing the pink as the SG drops. This yeast slurry appears to be going stronger than it did in the first fermintation. More obviously anyway as I can hear it when I walk into the room. Took a little taste and it is not bad at all. It is full of fine sediment, probobly because I tossed over the original fruit bag plus addad a banana and some raisans. 
When this finishes up I think I'm going to get at least a 10 Gallon rubbermaid can so I can double up on my Pee and Dragon Blood recipes. Neither one seems to last very long.


----------

